# Short 16's Reloads



## formeraf (Feb 10, 2010)

I have an old Browning A-5 that I am sure is a 2 9/16 in chambered gun.. It always hangs up when its ejecting. Anyway, I got some 2 1/2 in. hulls and reloaded a box of 8's.. 22 grains of Universal Clays and 7/8 oz of shot.. Now for some reason, after you fire, you have to manually work the bolt to eject the empty and recharge the chamber. p s the shell dosent hang up any longer, so that solved my first problem.. additionally,, the gun kicks normally when you fire, so its not a short powder load,, it did this several times. Any tips?????


----------



## duckmander (Aug 25, 2008)

could it be short on payload. if your shooting light loads you might want to up it an 1/8 or more.

Just my thoughts. may not help.


----------



## ToConfuz (Oct 14, 2009)

Don't know about the kick, but the hodgdon chart doesn't even show a 12 grain recipe.


----------



## ToConfuz (Oct 14, 2009)

Sorry. misread the 22 grains as 12 ................. never mind


----------



## mallard mauler (Dec 6, 2006)

If I were to say it does not sound like it is your reload at all but gun function maybe your action rwtuenszs spring or just dirty


----------

